# Intel mit "unentschuldbaren" Ergebnissen: Heftige Kritik durch Analysten



## PCGH-Redaktion (31. Juli 2022)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel mit "unentschuldbaren" Ergebnissen: Heftige Kritik durch Analysten*

					Als Reaktion auf Intels Quartalsbericht melden sich nun zahlreiche Analysten zu Wort und kritisieren das Unternehmen stark für seine schlechte Kommunikation. So hätte Intel das selbst rechtzeitig prognostizieren sollen und die Investoren entsprechend darauf hinweisen können. Lesen Sie dazu im Folgenden mehr. 

					Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.

__ Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel mit "unentschuldbaren" Ergebnissen: Heftige Kritik durch Analysten*


----------



## Tech_13 (31. Juli 2022)

Ist es nicht der Job eines guten Analysten Kurse voher zusehen bzw. einzuschätzen?
Klingt als ob die am lautesten mal wieder nicht ihren Job beherrschen (:


----------



## Schinken (31. Juli 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht der Job eines guten Analysten Kurse voher zusehen bzw. einzuschätzen?
> Klingt als ob die am lautesten mal wieder nicht ihren Job beherrschen (:


Du meinst, Analysten wären bezahlte Wahrsager?

Nein, offiziell sollen Analysten alle Informationen zusammentragen und, wer hätts gedacht, analysieren. Dazu gehören Dinge wie die Marktentwicklung und das Unternehmensumfeld, auf die das Unternehmen keinen Einfluss hat. Die hat der Analyst zu deuten.
Dazu gehören aber eben auch die Informationen, die das Unternehmen selbst rausgibt. Hier sind vor allem die Meldungen zu nennen, zu denen börsennotierte Firmen verpflichtet sind.
Alle weiteren Infos kommen dann, je nachdem wie das Unternehmen sich entscheidet, früher, später oder gar nicht, so dass die Bombe erst platzt wenn es soweit ist.

Was hier nun kritisiert wird, ist der Umgang Intels mit letzteren Informationen. Prinzipiell wird davon ausgegangen, dass Unternehmen ein Interesse daran haben den Analysten korrekte Prognosen über ihr Unternehmen zu ermöglichen. Zu schlechte Prognosen gefährden den Aktienkurs, zu gute Prognosen können aber falsche Hoffnungen wecken und "das Vertrauen der Anleger" zerstören. Soll heißen, kommt sowas öfter vor, investiert man lieber bei ehrlicheren Firmen.

Soweit die Theorie. In der Praxis verfolgen viele Analysten und/oder Ratingagenturen aber Eigeninteressen.
Davon ab ist soviel Kapital rund um die Welt auf der Suche nach Investitionsmöglichkeiten, dass überall gern den blumigsten Versprechen geglaubt wird.


Einfachstes Beispiel: Wenn ein Brandsicherheitsinspektor die Gefahr eines Feuers in einem Gebäude analysieren soll, muss er auf Informationen zurückgreifen die er bekommt. Sagt man ihm nun, die Wände seien mit feuerfestem Material gedämmt, fällt die Analyse wohl gut aus. Dann brennt die Hütte ab und siehe da, es war Stroh in den Wänden.
Kann der Inspektor seinen Job jetzt nicht? Nein, er hat fehlerhafte Informationen erhalten. Natürlich geht's in dem Beispiel um Menschenleben und all das wäre strafrechtlich relevant aber soweit sollte die Metapher auch nicht gehen, es geht nur darum, daß Prinzip zu verdeutlichen.


----------



## Rollora (31. Juli 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht der Job eines guten Analysten Kurse voher zusehen bzw. einzuschätzen?
> Klingt als ob die am lautesten mal wieder nicht ihren Job beherrschen (:


Glaub so ein Einbruch war schwer vorherzusehen. Ist aber die Summe aus vielen verschiedenen Dingen:
-Prozesse, die sich ständig verschieben
-Produkte die sich ständig verschieben
-Intel konnte als eine der wenigen Firmen nicht im selben ausmaß profitieren wie andere, als die Chipknappheit sich bei manchen direkt in höhere Produktpreise niederschlug

im Moment ist kaum ein Produkt innerhalb des vorgesehenen Zeitfensters: Weder die GPUs, noch die Treiber dafür, die Serverchips (Sapphire Rapids), man munkelt Meteor könnte sich verspäten weil erneut (!) der Prozess Probleme macht. Wenn der Prozess Probleme macht, wird es wieder zu Verzögerungen kommen: Nachfolger von Sapphire Rapids, Nachfolger der eh-schon-zu-späten Arc GPUs..,
Hinzu kommt der zukünftig potentiell größte Geldbringer: das Foundry-Business, Bislang hat man EINEN Großkunden (Mediathek) der aber produziert in Intel 16, also nichts modernes.

Und natürlich das offensichtliche: der Markt ist stark eingebrochen, Optane ist leider kein Heilsbringer, das einzige was geht ist der Automitve Sektor


----------



## MircoSfot (31. Juli 2022)

Tolle Welt, nicht der Mörder ist schuldig, sondern der Analyst!


----------



## Schinken (31. Juli 2022)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Tolle Welt, nicht der Mörder ist schuldig, sondern der Analyst!


Wie bitte?


----------



## Hoppss (31. Juli 2022)

MircoSfot schrieb:


> Tolle Welt, nicht der Mörder ist schuldig, sondern der Analyst!


Na ja, immerhin sind Analysten überdurchschnittlich gut bezahlte Kräfte in einer Branche, in der sowieso schon nicht schlecht verdient wird ...
Mir fällt dazu nur ein eher abfälliges Zitat von Warren Buffet ein:
Analysten? Das sind doch die Experten, die Dir morgen erklären können, warum das, was sie gestern prognostiziert haben, heute nicht eingetreten ist ...


----------



## Tech_13 (31. Juli 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Du meinst, Analysten wären bezahlte Wahrsager?


Habe ich nie behauptet, nur ironisch ausgedrückt 



Schinken schrieb:


> Was hier nun kritisiert wird, ist der Umgang Intels mit letzteren Informationen.


Wie gesagt, mein Beitrag ist sehr ironisch gemeint. Naiv zu sein ist für keinen Analysten eine Ausrede.

Im diesen Sinne: Nein, doch, OH!


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht der Job eines guten Analysten Kurse voher zusehen bzw. einzuschätzen?
> Klingt als ob die am lautesten mal wieder nicht ihren Job beherrschen (:


Die allermeisten Analysten sind immer hinter der Kurve. Die loben ständig hohe Kursziele aus (nicht nur bei Intel), selbst wenn jeder Blinde sieht dass Inflation/Rezession/Stagflation/... schon begonnen haben. Dann kommen erstmals miese Quartalszahlen und ZACK senken die tollen Analysten reihenweise ihre Kursziele - das konnte ja vorher keiner ahnen.

So richtig verstanden hab ich auch noch nie, was diese Leute eigentlich sollen. Die können genauso wenig wahrsagen wie alle anderen auch und liegen auch genauso oft daneben wie die anderen auch. Nur kriegt ein Analyst dafür noch ein Schweinegeld bezahlt. Für mich ist ein Analyst das Paradebeispiel für einen Bullshitjob. Pispers hatte schon vermutet das Wort Analyst kommt von "AnaI" und "Lyse" - wenn die sich spontan alle in nichts auflösen würden würde sich an der Welt genau gar nichts verändern.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> -Intel konnte als eine der wenigen Firmen nicht im selben ausmaß profitieren wie andere, als die Chipknappheit sich bei manchen direkt in höhere Produktpreise niederschlug


Ich bin mit deiner restlichen Analyse sehr einverstanden, nur diesen Satz hier Teile ich nicht.
Intel hat mächtig von der Chipknappheit profitiert und konnte bis zum Einbruch praktisch alles verkaufen (obwohl die Defizite im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schon da waren), weil durch die äuißeren Umstände "praktisch die Konkurrenz" ausgehebelt war, weil wer etwas haben wollte und z.B. AMD hatte schon alles verkauft musste entweder überproportional lange warten oder nahm Intel.
Insoweit erklärt sich auch der plötzliche Abfall, in einem normalen Markt hätte sich das schon vorher sanfter angekündigt, das die Konkuurenz wesentlich stärker aufgeholt hat, durch entsprechende Marktanteile, das starke Wachstum/starke Nachfrage hat das verhindert, weil die ganze Produktion sowieso gekauft wurde und hier lag oderliegt Intels Vorteil, dass sie eben wesentlich mehr produzieren als z.B. AMD mit TSMC.

Über Jahre hat Intel seine Vorteile alleine durch Versprechen und Powerpointpräsentationen ausgespielt, erst war man unangefochtener Platzhirsch und z.B. AMD musste sich erst wieder Vertrauen erarbeiten und dann kam die große Nachfrage und Chipengpässe, beides ist jetzt wohl vorbei, ersteres auf alle Fälle und auch Chips scheint es genug zu geben, insoweit kommen jetzt die harten Fakten auf Intel zu, denn man glaubt nach 5 Jahren Versprechen eben nicht mehr alles, sondern will mal Taten sehen und die Konkurrenz hat jetzt ebenfalls sehr brauchbare und schöne "Töchter", die über große Strecken besser Performen und eben auch Vetrauen gewonnen haben.

Meine Analyse ist stark auf den professionellen Bereich zugeschnitten.


----------



## Schinken (31. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Analysten sind immer hinter der Kurve. Die loben ständig hohe Kursziele aus(...) - das konnte ja vorher keiner ahnen.


Genau, das ist leider die Praxis. Da spielen eben Eigeninteresse hinein. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> So richtig verstanden hab ich auch noch nie, was diese Leute eigentlich sollen. Die können genauso wenig wahrsagen wie alle anderen auch und liegen auch genauso oft daneben wie die anderen auch.


Ursprünglich ist die Idee ja ganz einfach. Klar, können die nicht Wahrsagen, sollten sie auch nie. Es ging schlicht um Arbeitsteilung. Man dachte, jemand der sich Vollzeit und professionell mit der Auswertung der Daten beschäftigt käme zu besseren Ergebnissen. 
Klingt ja auch plausibel, die Spezialisierung von Arbeitsstellen funktioniert ja sonst auch oft. 
Nur in diesem Fall, das zeigte sich eigentlich schnell, eher nicht. Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Computerprogramme dank ihrer Objektivität schon lange besser in Vorhersagen sind als Menschen. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Nur kriegt ein Analyst dafür noch ein Schweinegeld bezahlt. Für mich ist ein Analyst das Paradebeispiel für einen Bullshitjob.


Aber warum gibt es den Job dann noch? Na, weil nich alles ist wie es scheint. Man hat schnell erkannt, dass Analysten perfekt sind um den Markt in gewünschte Richtungen zu schieben. So schafft man sich ausserdem hunderte zitierfähige Quellen ("Experten") um alles, aber auch alles behaupten und plausibel darlegen zu können. Das ist dann auch der eigentliche Zweck der Branche. 


Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Pispers hatte schon vermutet das Wort Analyst kommt von "AnaI" und "Lyse" - wenn die sich spontan alle in nichts auflösen würden würde sich an der Welt genau gar nichts verändern.


Ach Pispers... Schön dass noch jemand an ihn denkt. 

"Investmentbanker, die Eunuchen der Finanzindustrie. Die wissen wie mans macht. Anderer Leute Geld Gassi führen." 
Ich denke immer mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge an ihn.


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2022)

Schinken schrieb:


> Aber warum gibt es den Job dann noch?


Weil es noch immer ausreichend Arbeitgeber gibt die fest daran glauben dass Analysten einen monetären Mehrwert für sie erzeugen können. Das wird nur schätze ich eher nicht "korrekte Kursziele vorhersagen" sein... wenn jemand das wirklich könnte würde er an der Börse ja weitaus schneller und einfacher reich werden als als Analyst.^^


----------



## BxBender (31. Juli 2022)

Tech_13 schrieb:


> Ist es nicht der Job eines guten Analysten Kurse voher zusehen bzw. einzuschätzen?
> Klingt als ob die am lautesten mal wieder nicht ihren Job beherrschen (:


Also wenn Intel sein Speicherprojekt Optane aufgibt und die Grafikkarten erneut voll verbockt, das können Analysten nicht vorhersagen - aber Intel früh genug mit den Anlegern etc. kommunizieren, denn die haben das Insiderwissen monatelang schon im vorraus und müssten eigentlich dementsprechend vorwarnen und die Prognosen absenken.
Es ist also eindeutig ein Riesenschnitzer von Intel, wenn man alles zu lange Geheim hält und somit falsche Prognosen und Erwartungen schürt.
Statt Dolarzeichen gibt es also nur lauter heißer Luft - da wäre jeder Anleger aber richtig sauer.
Jeder der anderer Meinung ist soll bitte schnell sehr viele Aktien von Intel kaufen und dann bitte nicht meckern, wenn anstatt einer Wertsteigerung plötzlich eine Wertminderung zu verbuchen ist udn man dadurch vielleicht viel Geld verliert. ;-P


----------



## wuselsurfer (31. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil es noch immer ausreichend Arbeitgeber gibt die fest daran glauben dass Analysten einen monetären Mehrwert für sie erzeugen können.


Sorry, aber sind die wirklich so blöd?


----------



## rum (31. Juli 2022)

> ...
> Intels letztes Quartalsergebnis war unerwartet schlecht und hat sowohl dem Aktienkurs als auch anscheinend dem Ruf des Unternehmens geschadet. Seitdem die Ergebnisse veröffentlicht wurden, scheint Intel zur Zielscheibe für Analysten zahlreicher Wall Street Unternehmen geworden zu sein.
> ...





> ...
> Die Analysten von Rosenblatt senkten ihr erwartetes Kursziel von 40 US-Dollar auf 30 US-Dollar und bezeichneten den Earnings Call als "totales Desaster".
> ...


Eigentlich bringen mich solche Aussagen immer auf die Palme ... ein Quartal in wie vielen Dekaden?
Aber ... man wird ja ruhiger. Also dann eben ein "Rufschädigung, Zielscheibe und Desaster passen doch ganz wunderbar in die heutige Zeit der Toxiker und Shitstormer" von mir.


----------



## Schinken (31. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Weil es noch immer ausreichend Arbeitgeber gibt die fest daran glauben dass Analysten einen monetären Mehrwert für sie erzeugen können. Das wird nur schätze ich eher nicht "korrekte Kursziele vorhersagen" sein... wenn jemand das wirklich könnte würde er an der Börse ja weitaus schneller und einfacher reich werden als als Analyst.^^


Auch das. Selbstverständlich ist das Ganze nicht monokausal zu beantworten.


----------



## Waupee (31. Juli 2022)

Tja wer Lotto (Aktien) spielt muß nun mal damit rechnen das es nicht immer Rosig ist.

Analysten das sind eher Versager würde ich mal behaupten, man brauch doch nur Hardwareaffine 

Seiten zu lesen ob was läuft oder nicht da kann man schon viel Prognostizieren aber die haben 

keine Ahnung von der Materie hat man das Gefühl


----------



## Rollora (31. Juli 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Ich bin mit deiner restlichen Analyse sehr einverstanden, nur diesen Satz hier Teile ich nicht.
> Intel hat mächtig von der Chipknappheit profitiert und konnte bis zum Einbruch praktisch alles verkaufen (obwohl die Defizite im Vergleich zur Konkurrenz schon da waren), weil durch die äuißeren Umstände "praktisch die Konkurrenz" ausgehebelt war, weil wer etwas haben wollte und z.B. AMD hatte schon alles verkauft musste entweder überproportional lange warten oder nahm Intel.


Ich schrieb "nicht im selben Maß". Wenn du dir ansiehst, wie Firmen wie Nvidia, AMD und andere davon profitiert haben (Umsatz, durchschnittliche Verkaufspreise, Margen) usw usf.
Das war bei Intel nicht der Fall. Ja, man hat Rekordumsätze geschrieben, aber eben bei weitem nicht in dem Ausmaß zugelegt wie andere.
Eine ausführlichere Analyse dazu hat vor einigen Monaten mal 3dcenter gebracht


----------



## sterreich (31. Juli 2022)

Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Die allermeisten Analysten sind immer hinter der Kurve. Die loben ständig hohe Kursziele aus (nicht nur bei Intel), selbst wenn jeder Blinde sieht dass Inflation/Rezession/Stagflation/... schon begonnen haben. Dann kommen erstmals miese Quartalszahlen und ZACK senken die tollen Analysten reihenweise ihre Kursziele - das konnte ja vorher keiner ahnen.
> 
> So richtig verstanden hab ich auch noch nie, was diese Leute eigentlich sollen. Die können genauso wenig wahrsagen wie alle anderen auch und liegen auch genauso oft daneben wie die anderen auch. Nur kriegt ein Analyst dafür noch ein Schweinegeld bezahlt. Für mich ist ein Analyst das Paradebeispiel für einen Bullshitjob. Pispers hatte schon vermutet das Wort Analyst kommt von "AnaI" und "Lyse" - wenn die sich spontan alle in nichts auflösen würden würde sich an der Welt genau gar nichts verändern.


Erinnert mich an den Ausschnitt zu Jim Kramer (der sicher nicht schlecht bezahlt ist) und der Inflation:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MBo4GViDxzc:997

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Freiheraus (31. Juli 2022)

Eine Gewinnwarnung wäre obligatorisch für Intel gewesen, denn am 28. April, als die Zahlen vom 1. Quartal 2022 präsentiert wurden, hat sich bereits abgezeichnet was nun eintrat. Intel wird vermutlich mit Klagen überhäuft werden.


> Eine Aktiengesellschaft legt quartalsweise die Umsatz- und Gewinnziele fest. Sollte wider Erwarten der Gewinn sich verringern,  ist die AG nach § 15 Wertpapierhandelsgesetz verpflichtet eine Gewinnwarnung als Ad-hoc-Meldung zu veröffentlichen.











						Gewinnwarnung | finanzen.net
					

Eine Aktiengesellschaft legt quartalsweise die Umsatz- und Gewinnziele fest. Sollte wider Erwarten der Gewinn sich verringern,  ist die AG nach § 15 Wertpapierhandelsgesetz verpflichtet eine Gewinnwarnung als Ad-hoc-Meldung zu veröffentlichen. Häufig ist eine Gewinnwarnung mit sinkenden Kursen...




					www.finanzen.net


----------



## Incredible Alk (31. Juli 2022)

sterreich schrieb:


> Erinnert mich an den Ausschnitt zu Jim Kramer


Jim Kramer ist (neben Marcel Fratzscher) wahrscheinlich der beste Kontraindikator an der Börse überhaupt. Wenn man immer das Gegenteil von dem gemacht hätte was die beiden erwarten/empfehlen hätte man nen fetten Reibach machen können. Ist auch eine Form des Talents - denn als Analyst statistisch signifikant abseits des Erwartungswertes FALSCH zu liegen ist genauso schwer wie richtig zu liegen.


----------



## Berti84 (31. Juli 2022)

Wenn sie weiter so Typen wie "Raja M. Koduri" einstellen wird es nicht besser. Dieser Trottel hat bei AMD schon Mist verzapft.


----------



## Atma (31. Juli 2022)

Berti84 schrieb:


> Wenn sie weiter so Typen wie "Raja M. Koduri" einstellen wird es nicht besser. Dieser Trottel hat bei AMD schon Mist verzapft.


Der R3X0 an dem er damals noch unter der ATi Flagge mitgearbeitet hatte, war eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Bei Vega war das R&D Budget damals sehr klein und er hat das beste daraus gemacht. Ich bin sicher mit mehr Zeit und Budget wären die Vega Nachfolger auch unter seiner Leitung sehr gut geworden.

Aus Koduris Feder stammt übrigens auch Polaris in Form der Radeon RX 4X0 und RX 5X0. Die waren ebenso eine Erfolgsgeschichte im Budget Bereich.


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Juli 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Der R3X0 an dem er damals noch unter der ATi Flagge mitgearbeitet hatte, war eine Erfolgsgeschichte. Bei Vega war das R&D Budget damals sehr klein und er hat das beste daraus gemacht. Ich bin sicher mit mehr Zeit und Budget wären die Vega Nachfolger auch unter seiner Leitung sehr gut geworden.


Mitgearbeitet ist nicht Federführend. Und selbst wenn: es zählt die Leistung im jetzt und nicht was früher war. Vega war eine Frechheit. Nicht der Chip an sich. Sondern die Verspätung, reale Performance vs Ankündigung usw..

Zu Lügen ist keine Budgetfrage!

Und genau das selbe, täuschen und Lügen, hat er bei Intel  nun wieder abgezogen....mit "großem" Budget.

Das nehme ich dem Mann persönlich Übel. Spätestens als er Funktionlose Engineering Sample verschickt hat, hätte man die Reißleine ziehen müssen.

PCGH hat das Titelbild schon richtig gewählt. Wann musste Intel seine Produkte das letzte mal "hintenrum" in China absetzen weil sie für den westlichen Markt schlicht zu schlecht waren? Mir fällt da nichts ein...


----------



## Atma (31. Juli 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Mitgearbeitet ist nicht Federführend. Und selbst wenn: es zählt die Leistung im jetzt und nicht was früher war. Vega war eine Frechheit. Nicht der Chip an sich. Sondern die Verspätung, reale Performance vs Ankündigung usw..
> 
> Zu Lügen ist keine Budgetfrage!
> 
> ...


Wie hätte er es bei Vega deiner hochqualifizierten Meinung nach besser machen sollen? AMD war zu der Zeit winzig und viel Geld für R&D war nicht vorhanden. Er hat das beste aus der Situation gemacht. Bei Intel fing er von null am Reißbrett an, von Grund auf eine neue Architektur designen dauert viele Jahre. Die Zen Architektur brauchte auch 4-5 Jahre bis zur Marktreife und war am Ende eher schwach. Von der Leistung her auf einem Niveau was der Konkurrent schon seit Jahren hatte, erst ab Zen 2 wurde man wirklich konkurrenzfähig.

Nichts anderes erwarte ich bei den Arc Grafikkarten.


----------



## 4thVariety (31. Juli 2022)

Der Erfolg der Core-i / Xeon Serie hat so einiges überdeckt das total an Intel vorbeigelaufen ist.

Der Smartphone-Markt, der Bedarf an Speicherbandbreite bei Servern, die Verzahnung von Big Data mit KI Beschleunigern, die Richtung in die der Markt für Flash Speicher ging, die Geschwindigkeit mit der Prozesse verkleinert werden. 

Selbst Apple ist abgesprungen und deren M1 Design ist genau die Modernisierung von Architektur zu der Intel nicht fähig ist. Da geht es nicht um ARM vs x86, da geht es darum dass Intel eine CPU mit einer nutzlosen GPU kombiniert, während Apple eine Fusion aus CPU, GPU und KI Beschleuniger anstrebt und das Ergebnis in seinen drei Dimensionen skalieren kann wie sie es brauchen. Wenn ein Kunde von Apple ein Produkt für Videoschnitt oder 3D hat, dann kann Apple das Produkt liefern.  Wenn ein Kunde das bei Intel anfragt, dann können die Schultern zucken und an die Konkurrenz verweisen. Nach dem Motto, kauf die eine Nvidia. Wenn Apple dein Kunde ist für den du diese Produkte bauen sollst, dann ist diese Antwort halt leider nicht gut genug.

Jeder Analyst glaubt das würde jetzt nächstes Quartal besser werden ist ein Fantast. Intel steht jetzt vor genau dem Umbau den AMD 2012 beginnen musste, als FX und Opteron ausgestorben sind. Das wird Intel viel Zeit kosten, aber im aktuellen geopolitischen Klima ist Intel immer noch der Produzent aus 'Murica mit Chips Made in America. (Assembled in ....)


----------



## Horst_Koehler (31. Juli 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Wie hätte er es bei Vega deiner hochqualifizierten Meinung nach besser machen sollen? AMD war zu der Zeit winzig und viel Geld für R&D war nicht vorhanden. Er hat das beste aus der Situation gemacht. Bei Intel fing er von null am Reißbrett an, von Grund auf eine neue Architektur designen dauert viele Jahre. Die Zen Architektur brauchte auch 4-5 Jahre bis zur Marktreife und war am Ende eher schwach. Von der Leistung her auf einem Niveau was der Konkurrent schon seit Jahren hatte, erst ab Zen 2 wurde man wirklich konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> Nichts anderes erwarte ich bei den Arc Grafikkarten.


Zudem musste er mit Vega auch zwei Märkte bedienen. Server/HPC und Gaming. Viele vergessen dass unter seiner Führung auch RDNA entwickelt wurde.


----------



## SFT-GSG (31. Juli 2022)

Atma schrieb:


> Wie hätte er es bei Vega deiner hochqualifizierten Meinung nach besser machen sollen? AMD war zu der Zeit winzig und viel Geld für R&D war nicht vorhanden. Er hat das beste aus der Situation gemacht. Bei Intel fing er von null am Reißbrett an, von Grund auf eine neue Architektur designen dauert viele Jahre. Die Zen Architektur brauchte auch 4-5 Jahre bis zur Marktreife und war am Ende eher schwach. Von der Leistung her auf einem Niveau was der Konkurrent schon seit Jahren hatte, erst ab Zen 2 wurde man wirklich konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> Nichts anderes erwarte ich bei den Arc Grafikkarten.


Das selbe was er bei AMD hätte machen sollen. Realistisch arbeiten und kommunizieren, evtl. hätte er dann noch seinen Job bei AMD. Er ist weg und es läuft bei AMD auf einmal. Und so klein war AMD vor ein paar Jahren nicht. Was soll diese Aussage? Intel ist groß und hat mehr Budget, er macht aber den selben Scheiß. Also kann es daran nicht liegen. Ich wiederhole mich: er ist ein Täuscher und Lügner. Natürlich stampft man nicht eine komplette Architektur aus dem nichts, das dauert. Aber warum hat er dann immer froh gelogen, in die Kameras gelächelt und erzählt wie schnell und Konkurenzfähig ARC ist? Marketing kann es nicht gewesen sein, intern hätte Intel die Wahrheit gewusst und entsprechend gesteuert. Aber selbst Intel als Arbeitgeber ist ja von seiner Leistung überrascht worden...

Und nochmal: weder Vega noch ARC sind schlechte Chips. Aber das drumherum, die Ankündigungen...passt nicht und hat bewusst Erwartungen geweckt und die Latte unrealistisch hoch gesetzt.


----------



## Atma (31. Juli 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Das selbe was er bei AMD hätte machen sollen. Realistisch arbeiten und kommunizieren, evtl. hätte er dann noch seinen Job bei AMD. Er ist weg und es läuft bei AMD auf einmal.


Wie Horst_Koehler schon schrieb, unter Koduris Führung wurde auch RDNA entwickelt. Und wie konkurrenzfähig RDNA heute ist, muss ich hoffentlich nicht erläutern.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Und so klein war AMD vor ein paar Jahren nicht. Was soll diese Aussage?


Als Vega 2017 erschein war AMD selbstverständlich winzig. Zu der Zeit erschein auch Zen 1 was der letzte Rettungshaken für AMD war, die Liquidität AMDs war zu dem Zeitpunkt kurz vorm Ende.



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Intel ist groß und hat mehr Budget, er macht aber den selben Scheiß. Also kann es daran nicht liegen. Ich wiederhole mich: er ist ein Täuscher und Lügner. Natürlich stampft man nicht eine komplette Architektur aus dem nichts, das dauert. *Aber warum hat er dann immer froh gelogen, in die Kameras gelächelt und erzählt wie schnell und Konkurenzfähig ARC ist?*


Meinst du die Chefetage hätte Aussagen die was anderes behaupten akzeptiert? Corporate speech und so ...



SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Aber selbst Intel als Arbeitgeber ist ja von seiner Leistung überrascht worden...


Source?


----------



## phoenixxl (31. Juli 2022)

Raja Koduri kann sich selbst sehr gut vermarkten.
Er schürt aber PERMANENT viel zu hohe Erwartungen, Stichwort "Poor Volta".

Bei AMD war man wohl ganz froh ihn los zu werden. Intel lernt hoffentlich daraus und sucht sich jemanden, der ein besseres Händchen hat.

Natürlich ist Raja nicht für Sapphire Rapids verantwortlich, aber eben für Arc. Und Arc ist bisher ein Desaster.
Wenige Monate vor dem Release der nächsten Generation durch AMD und Nvidia wird ein Produkt gelauncht, für den es keinem funktionierenden Treiber gibt.
Und Intel war gewarnt! Die Hardware Community hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass der Treiber bestimmt nichts wird. Und 2 (oder 3?) Jahre später haben sie Recht behalten.

Als Manager mit Millionen-Gehalt muss man für sowas die Verantwortung übernehmen.
->Raja müsste gehen.


----------



## Rollora (31. Juli 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Mitgearbeitet ist nicht Federführend. Und selbst wenn: es zählt die Leistung im jetzt und nicht was früher war.


auch bei Intel ist er nicht Federführend für das Chipdesign gewesen. Oder die schlechte Vorarbeit bei der Treiberentwicklung


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Zu Lügen ist keine Budgetfrage!


welche Lügen wären dies konkret?


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Und genau das selbe, täuschen und Lügen, hat er bei Intel  nun wieder abgezogen....mit "großem" Budget.


ja? Wie konkret?


Atma schrieb:


> Aus Koduris Feder stammt übrigens auch Polaris in Form der Radeon RX 4X0 und RX 5X0. Die waren ebenso eine Erfolgsgeschichte im Budget Bereich.


Und auch Navi btw: Weil der Kollege ja nach aktuellen Beispielen fragt


Atma schrieb:


> . Die Zen Architektur brauchte auch 4-5 Jahre bis zur Marktreife und war am Ende eher schwach. Von der Leistung her auf einem Niveau was der Konkurrent schon seit Jahren hatte, erst ab Zen 2 wurde man wirklich konkurrenzfähig.
> 
> Nichts anderes erwarte ich bei den Arc Grafikkarten.


Da erwartest du zu viel, bei Intel muss fast die gesamte GPU Abteilung erst aufgebaut werden, bei AMD war die CPU Abteilung + Erfahrung schon vorhanden


phoenixxl schrieb:


> Er schürt aber PERMANENT viel zu hohe Erwartungen, Stichwort "Poor Volta".


Der personifizierte Hass ist mir immer nicht klar: hast du Beweise, dass Raja selbst dieses Rendervideo angefertigt hat? 
Warum bist du etwa nicht auf Su angefressen, die während seiner Entwicklungen Leute abgezogen und Geld gekürzt hat für Zen?



phoenixxl schrieb:


> Bei AMD war man wohl ganz froh ihn los zu werden. Intel lernt hoffentlich daraus und sucht sich jemanden, der ein besseres Händchen hat.


ja bei AMD ist man froh ihn los zu werden, deshalb setzt man jetzt derzeit sehr viel auf seine letzten Entwicklungen (RDNA)


phoenixxl schrieb:


> Und Intel war gewarnt! Die Hardware Community hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass der Treiber bestimmt nichts wird.


Würde Intel doch öfter bei PCGH vorbei schauen, wär das nicht passiert!!!!
Oder: Treiberentwicklung funktioniert leider nicht über Nacht...


----------



## Atma (31. Juli 2022)

phoenixxl schrieb:


> Und Intel war gewarnt! Die Hardware Community hat von Anfang an gesagt, dass der Treiber bestimmt nichts wird. Und 2 (oder 3?) Jahre später haben sie Recht behalten.
> 
> Als Manager mit Millionen-Gehalt muss man für sowas die Verantwortung übernehmen.
> ->Raja müsste gehen.


Glaubst du die großen Tech Unternehmen interessiert es was die "Community" auf den unzähligen Social Media Plattformen von sich gibt? Raja kann Manager von seiner Sparte sein wie er will, das letzte Wort hat *immer* der CEO. Deswegen heißt er so.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (31. Juli 2022)

SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Das selbe was er bei AMD hätte machen sollen. Realistisch arbeiten und kommunizieren, evtl. hätte er dann noch seinen Job bei AMD.


Er ist doch aus freien Stücken gegangen. Und wenn man so liest wie die Arbeit mit Vega war, dann wundert es mich auch nicht, dass er gehen wollte.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Er ist weg und es läuft bei AMD auf einmal. Und so klein war AMD vor ein paar Jahren nicht. Was soll diese Aussage? Intel ist groß und hat mehr Budget, er macht aber den selben Scheiß. Also kann es daran nicht liegen. Ich wiederhole mich: er ist ein Täuscher und Lügner.


Bin wirklich kein großer Fan von Koduri aber du tust ihm hier unrecht. Er kam da war Vega schon in Entwicklung und RDNA und RDNA2 dürften auch noch unter seiner Leitung angefangen worden sein. Und schlecht waren die wirklich nicht. 
Das Arc zu Anfang Probleme haben wird war auch erwartbar auch wenn er wohl die niedrigen Erwartungen deutlich unterboten hat. Das ist auch seine Verantwortung aber ihm deshalb als Täuscher und Lügner zu verunglimpfen ist wirklich überzogen.


SFT-GSG schrieb:


> Natürlich stampft man nicht eine komplette Architektur aus dem nichts, das dauert. Aber warum hat er dann immer froh gelogen, in die Kameras gelächelt und erzählt wie schnell und Konkurenzfähig ARC ist? Marketing kann es nicht gewesen sein, intern hätte Intel die Wahrheit gewusst und entsprechend gesteuert. Aber selbst Intel als Arbeitgeber ist ja von seiner Leistung überrascht worden...


Ich kann mich nicht erinnern, dass er da so offensiv geworben hat. Aber du kannst nicht erwarten, dass er kommt und sagt: Unsere Treiber sind ********************* aber gebt unseren Crap ne Chance das wird schon sicher.
Das man die Aussagen von einem Vertreter eines Unternehmens mit vorsicht genießen sollte ist denke ich klar.


----------



## Don-71 (31. Juli 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> ja bei AMD ist man froh ihn los zu werden, deshalb setzt man jetzt derzeit sehr viel auf seine letzten Entwicklungen (RDNA)


Hier muss man dir einfach widersprechen Koduri wurde gegangen, das konnte man klar 2017 durch die Blume bei den Pressemitteilungen erkennen, auch wenn das nicht so verkündet wurde.
Die erste Pressemiiteilung war aus dem März/April 2017 von AMD wo Lisa SU, Koduri anwies, das Treiberteam ausschließlich auf Vega anzusetzen und dann gab es noch 2 Pressemeldungen, wo Lisa SU den Chef der Radeon Group *anwies. *Das man das überhaupt öffentlich gemacht hat, hat damals die Wissenden aufgeschreckt und im Herbst/Winter verkündete Koduri er würde gehen, was dann nicht mehr wirklich so überraschend war. Den "Knies" zwischen SU und Koduri konnte man 2017 mitbekommen.


----------



## Bandicoot (31. Juli 2022)

"Dann musst du deine Arbeit anders organisieren!" 
Das würde ich zu hören bekommen, nicht jammern, das andere dir nicht alles vor die Füße werfen. 
Naja, ein Paar Kröten, gehn immer Flöten. 
Analyst ist nun mal nen Scheis Job, steckt doch schon im Namen.   
Und jetzt wird weiter geklecht, genug gejammert!


----------



## Quake2008 (31. Juli 2022)

Bl4ckR4v3n schrieb:


> Er ist doch aus freien Stücken gegangen. Und wenn man so liest wie die Arbeit mit Vega war, dann wundert es mich auch nicht, dass er gehen wollte.
> 
> Bin wirklich kein großer Fan von Koduri aber du tust ihm hier unrecht. Er kam da war Vega schon in Entwicklung und RDNA und RDNA2 dürften auch noch unter seiner Leitung angefangen worden sein. Und schlecht waren die wirklich nicht.
> Das Arc zu Anfang Probleme haben wird war auch erwartbar auch wenn er wohl die niedrigen Erwartungen deutlich unterboten hat. Das ist auch seine Verantwortung aber ihm deshalb als Täuscher und Lügner zu verunglimpfen ist wirklich überzogen.
> ...




[...]Bin wirklich kein großer Fan von Koduri aber du tust ihm hier unrecht[...]

Weder du noch sonst wer war dabei, also kannst du es auch nicht wissen. Wer weiß was zu dem Zeitpunkt entwickelt wurde, woran er bereits mitgewirkt hat. Wirklich verwunderlich ist nur das seitdem er AMD verlassen hat die GPU´s brauchbar geworden sind.

Abgesehen davon arbeitet ja nicht nur ein Mensch an so eine Grafikkarte. Wer weiß ob er nicht die falschen Ideen geblockt hat? Die wir nun im RDNA 2 haben? Wer weiß.

Und RDNA war besser als Vega aber RDNA2 ist erst richtig brauchbar.


----------



## Bl4ckR4v3n (31. Juli 2022)

Quake2008 schrieb:


> [...]Bin wirklich kein großer Fan von Koduri aber du tust ihm hier unrecht[...]
> 
> Weder du noch sonst wer war dabei, also kannst du es auch nicht wissen. Wer weiß was zu dem Zeitpunkt entwickelt wurde, woran er bereits mitgewirkt hat. Wirklich verwunderlich ist nur das seitdem er AMD verlassen hat die GPU´s brauchbar geworden sind.
> 
> ...


Richtig ich weiß nicht was er alles gemacht hat. Es ist aber bekannt das GPUs lange vor Release schon in der Entwicklung sind und anfangs der Grundstein gelegt wird.  Vega war schon in der Entwicklung da kam Koduri erst dazu und RDNA2 dürfte bereits Teile des Designs mit ihm entstanden sein.


----------



## Cleriker (1. August 2022)

BxBender schrieb:


> Also wenn Intel sein Speicherprojekt Optane aufgibt und die Grafikkarten erneut voll verbockt, das können Analysten nicht vorhersagen - aber Intel früh genug mit den Anlegern etc. kommunizieren, denn die haben das Insiderwissen monatelang schon im vorraus und müssten eigentlich dementsprechend vorwarnen und die Prognosen absenken.
> Es ist also eindeutig ein Riesenschnitzer von Intel, wenn man alles zu lange Geheim hält und somit falsche Prognosen und Erwartungen schürt.
> Statt Dolarzeichen gibt es also nur lauter heißer Luft - da wäre jeder Anleger aber richtig sauer.
> Jeder der anderer Meinung ist soll bitte schnell sehr viele Aktien von Intel kaufen und dann bitte nicht meckern, wenn anstatt einer Wertsteigerung plötzlich eine Wertminderung zu verbuchen ist udn man dadurch vielleicht viel Geld verliert. ;-P


Das ist doch Quatsch! Wer zu faul ist sich selbst ein Bild zu machen und dann sauer ist wenn's nicht klappt, der hat still zu sein und daraus zu lernen. Selbst wir hier haben ja mitbekommen dass es um optane ruhiger wurde. Obwohl das gar nicht der Bereich ist der uns juckt. Da wird doch jedem der sich wirklich schlau macht klar sein wo die Reise hingeht. Intel hat zwar nicht gesagt dass es schlecht läuft, nur haben sie auch nicht von erreichten Zielen gesprochen. Das war definitiv abzusehen. Dass sie das mit den GPUs nicht hinbekommen konnte man zumindest von Anfang an ahnen. Das war maximal! eine fünfzig Prozent Chance dass es klappen hätte können. Ebenso aber auch dass es wieder nicht reicht. Bei den Prozessoren ist man gerade so vorn. Auch das war abzusehen. Woher also hätten positive Erwartungen kommen sollen? Auf Fakten basierend gab es da jedenfalls nichts. Ne, der Aufschrei jetzt ist völliger Käse. Was machen die Investoren denn wenn Intel den Analysten mitteilt dass es mau ausschaut? Die ziehen ihre Kohlen zusammen und gehen woanders hin. Warum? Weil sie nur an ständigem Gewinn interessiert sind und nicht an einem fairen miteinander. Was passiert mit Intel wenn die ehrlicher wären? Verlustgeschäft. Intel will das Gleiche wie die Investoren auch, nur da ist es offiziell nicht richtig. Ich persönlich halte das für heuchlerisch.


----------



## Rollora (1. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Hier muss man dir einfach widersprechen Koduri wurde gegangen, das konnte man klar 2017 durch die Blume bei den Pressemitteilungen erkennen, auch wenn das nicht so verkündet wurde.
> Die erste Pressemiiteilung war aus dem März/April 2017 von AMD wo Lisa SU, Koduri anwies, das Treiberteam ausschließlich auf Vega anzusetzen und dann gab es noch 2 Pressemeldungen, wo Lisa SU den Chef der Radeon Group *anwies. *Das man das überhaupt öffentlich gemacht hat, hat damals die Wissenden aufgeschreckt und im Herbst/Winter verkündete Koduri er würde gehen, was dann nicht mehr wirklich so überraschend war. Den "Knies" zwischen SU und Koduri konnte man 2017 mitbekommen.


Erneut hast du mich falsch verstanden - sorry.
Ich schrieb nicht bei AMD war man froh in los zu sein, sondern ist. Und das sarkastisch. Koduris vorgeworfener Vega war ein Flop aus verschiedensten Gründen, aber er konnte da wohl am wenigsten dafür.
Wo er von Anfang an dabei war, war das High Level Design von RDNA. Und da ist man heute sicher nicht so froh drüber, dass einer der mitbegründer nun nicht mehr da ist. Mal schauen wie es weiter läuft nach RDNA. Auch in RDNA 3 werden noch viele Ideen von Koduri und Co drin stecken.

Dass man ihn damals loswerden wollte mag durchaus sein. Er wollte ja ohnedies nicht mehr dort bleiben.

Und wir werden auch sehen, wie es mit Intel weiter geht. Wenn man die Grafiksparte nicht schließt, wird man wohl nach und nach an AMD und Nvidia ran kommen.
Und wenn man da näher rankommt ist man dann immer noch der Meinung Koduri ist schlecht?


----------



## 4thVariety (1. August 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Koduris vorgeworfener Vega war ein Flop aus verschiedensten Gründen, aber er konnte da wohl am wenigsten dafür.
> Wo er von Anfang an dabei war, war das High Level Design von RDNA. Und da ist man heute sicher nicht so froh drüber, dass einer der mitbegründer nun nicht mehr da ist. Mal schauen wie es weiter läuft nach RDNA. Auch in RDNA 3 werden noch viele Ideen von Koduri und Co drin stecken.



Ich würde anmerken, dass zum Start von Vega auch die erste Crypto-Miningblase war und es nahezu unmöglich war an Vega Karten zu kommen, weil die das Lieblingsobjekt der Miner waren. Die Vega56 kam halt ein Jahr nach der 1070, aber AMD kam damals gefühlt immer ein Jahr nach Nvidia.

Gemessen am Preis und der Leistung war die Vega56 der 1070 absolut ebenbürtig, aber die Early-Adopter hatten da halt schon zugeschlagen, der Rest ging an Miner und das gibt der Vega halt den Ruf, dass es eine Karte ist die niemand hat. Die Karte hatte ja sogar in der zweiten Kryptowelle eine vergleichsweise hohe Relevanz wegen dem Speicher.

Ich würde zu bedenken geben, dass die Entwicklung eines Chips ein derartig komplexes Unterfangen ist, dass ein einzelner Entwickler nicht die Auswirkung hat die wir Koduri nachsagen. Er wird viel Einfluss haben, er wird viele notwendige Methoden und Abläufe die wichtig sind mitbringen, aber er wird jetzt nicht am PC das Layout selber entwerfen und debuggen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (1. August 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> Glaub so ein Einbruch war schwer vorherzusehen.



Für unvorhergesehene Änderungen während eines Quartals gibt es Gewinnwarnungen. Sowas lässt sich binnen 1-2 Wochen rausgeben, es muss sogar rausgegeben werden, und den von Intel vorgelegten Zahlen nach ist das Problem seit mehr als zwei Monaten akut. Die Verzögerungen der einzelnen Produkte sind sogar noch länger bekannt, denn normalerweise hat man mehr als ein Quartal Vorlauf bei der Festlegung eines Launch-Zeitraums. Anders wäre die Koordination mit den Partnern gar nicht möglich. Selbst wenn sie bei den letzten Prognosen noch erwartet haben sollten, dass Arc und SPR kurz vor Ende Juni launchen, hätten diese kaum mehr zu den Q2-Erlösen beitragen können, also kann dieser Posten jetzt nicht "unvorhersehbar" in der Bilanz fehlen.




wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Sorry, aber sind die wirklich so blöd?



Bei denen, die über wirklich wichtige Dinge entscheiden, ist das nicht blöd. Nur wirst du die Ergebnisse von deren Analysten nie im Internet sehen, denn auf Basis von guten _nicht_ öffentlichen Prognosen kann man _sehr viel_ Geld verdienen. Dabei geht es nicht so sehr darum, die Qualitäten von Unternehmen richtig einzuschätzen, sondern das Verhalten der Anlegermassen – die entscheiden über Kurse, nicht der Gewinn eines Unternehmens. (Sonst wäre AMD in den 0er Jahren für 5 Cent verkauft worden.) Das Verhalten großer Menschenmassen ist dabei durchaus gut vorhersagbar, wenn man ihre Trigger kennt. Aber für Börsianer wäre "zu 99 Prozent verlässlicher Analyst sagt Kurs X voraus" ein extrem starker Trigger und somit ist eine öffentliche "Vorhersage" immer entweder keine Vorhersage mehr, sondern eine Beschreibung des durch sie selbst hervorgerufenen Ist-Zustandes, oder sie ist fehleranfällig. Da logischerweise die ganz zu Anfang genannten, wichtigen Entscheider, jeden "99 Prozent"-Analysten sofort unter ihre Fittiche nehmen, wohl eher letzteres.


----------



## Bärenmarke (1. August 2022)

Rollora schrieb:


> im Moment ist kaum ein Produkt innerhalb des vorgesehenen Zeitfensters: Weder die GPUs, noch die Treiber dafür, die Serverchips (Sapphire Rapids), man munkelt Meteor könnte sich verspäten weil erneut (!) der Prozess Probleme macht. Wenn der Prozess Probleme macht, wird es wieder zu Verzögerungen kommen: Nachfolger von Sapphire Rapids, Nachfolger der eh-schon-zu-späten Arc GPUs..,



Dazu gab es doch heute auch erst wieder ein Artikel auf CB, dass sich Sapphire Rapids wohl auf März 2023 verschiebt und wenn das stimmt hätte das Management von intel direkt wieder gelogen, da sie im conference call noch von 2022 gesprochen haben.
Die Verspätungen dort sind im Prinzip ja auch das größte Debakel, welches sie aktuell haben. Weil wenn sie die Probleme die sie da haben nicht lösen können, sich das auch direkt auf die Nachfolger auswirken...
Da brennt die Hütte aktuell.



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> Jim Kramer ist (neben Marcel Fratzscher) wahrscheinlich der beste Kontraindikator an der Börse überhaupt. Wenn man immer das Gegenteil von dem gemacht hätte was die beiden erwarten/empfehlen hätte man nen fetten Reibach machen können. Ist auch eine Form des Talents - denn als Analyst statistisch signifikant abseits des Erwartungswertes FALSCH zu liegen ist genauso schwer wie richtig zu liegen.


Finde ich schön, dass hier noch jemand die Koryphäe Marcel Fratzscher kennt  Da hab ich letztens wieder einen Beitrag gesehen, indem er behauptet die Inflation wäre schon vorüber und pendelt sich wieder bei 2% ein... Da fragt man sich dann schon ob der in einer Parallelwelt lebt oder einfach ein bewusster Lügner ist.
Aufjedenfall wie du sagst, wenn man das Gegenteil von ihm macht ist man stets bestens bedient!


----------



## Don-71 (1. August 2022)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Dazu gab es doch heute auch erst wieder ein Artikel auf CB, dass sich Sapphire Rapids wohl auf März 2023 verschiebt und wenn das stimmt hätte das Management von intel direkt wieder gelogen, da sie im conference call noch von 2022 gesprochen haben.
> Die Verspätungen dort sind im Prinzip ja auch das größte Debakel, welches sie aktuell haben. Weil wenn sie die Probleme die sie da haben nicht lösen können, sich das auch direkt auf die Nachfolger auswirken...
> Da brennt die Hütte aktuell.


Das könnte hier wirklich eng werden in nächster Zeit für Intel!
Man ist beim *12. Stepping* und verschiebt weiter, das ist kein rudimentäres Problem, sondern etwas tiefgreifendes.
Viele vermuten das am Mesh und dessen Organisation liegt,, weil ES Samples von SPR, teilweise unter ZEN2  in einigen (vielen) Workloads performen.
Das wird noch interessant und für Intel sehr schwierig und das meine ich ganz ohne Häme.
Die Orgnisation von Zugriffen bei MCP ist halt nicht wirklich trivial und AMD konnte wesentlich länger üben, hat aber mit ZEN 2 auch ein völlig anderen Ansatz gewählt als Intel, mit dem I/O Die, auch AMDs InF funktioniert wohl anders als das Intel System.


----------



## phoenixxl (2. August 2022)

Wirklich sehr spannend:
Vega war nicht besonders gut, RDNA war nicht besonders gut. RDNA2 war der große Durchbruch und entstand nachdem (!) Raja weg war.

Auch Intel Arc entstand unter der Leitung von Raja und ist bisher enttäuschend.

Es ist mir völlig unverständlich wieso man Raja jetzt in Schutz nimmt.

Genauso wie man die Kritik an Raja zum Teil als Hass bezeichnet.
Wo ist denn der Hass, der persönliche Angriff, wenn man sagt, dass seine Arbeit von zweifelhafter Qualität ist?

Raja ist ein cooler Typ und verdient mit seiner Art Millionen: Respekt!

Zur Wahrheit gehört aber auch, dass es sicherlich Menschen gibt, die das besser machen. David Wang zum Beispiel.
Der Sprung von RDNA zu RDNA2 war gewaltig und so wie es aussieht wird auch RDNA3 ein gutes Update.

Für AMD läuft es jedenfalls nach seinem Anhang bisher besser. Das ist einfach ein Fakt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 130761 (2. August 2022)

phoenixxl schrieb:


> Wirklich sehr spannend:
> Vega war nicht besonders gut, RDNA war nicht besonders gut. RDNA2 war der große Durchbruch und entstand nachdem (!) Raja weg war.
> 
> Auch Intel Arc entstand unter der Leitung von Raja und ist bisher enttäuschend.
> ...


Verstehe ich auch nicht.
Kapiere aber auch nicht, warum hier einige meinen, dass RDNA quasi aus seiner Feder stammen würde. Glaubwürdigen Gerüchten zufolge wurde RDNA von einem zweiten Team unter starker Mithilfe von Sony entworfen. Zugegebenermaßen hat das wohl dazu geführt, dass Rajas Vega-Team zugunsten von RDNA deutlich verkleinert wurde und das wird sich natürlich nicht gut auf "sein" Vega ausgewirkt haben.
Sprich leicht hatte er es zuletzt bei AMD unter diesem Gesichtspunkt sicher nicht, aber das ändert halt auch nichts an seinen großspurigen Ankündigungen. Und bei Intel hat er nun ein riesen Budget und konnte vermutlich schalten und walten, wie er wollte. Dann kamen wieder diese riesigen Ankündigungen und was bleibt davon bisher real übrig? Nichts. Wieder einmal.


----------



## Bärenmarke (2. August 2022)

Don-71 schrieb:


> Das könnte hier wirklich eng werden in nächster Zeit für Intel!



Das wird es definitiv, auch wenn das einige nicht wahrhaben wollen. Denn man sieht es ja schon bei AMD an der Ausrichtung, der große Markt ist der HPC-Bereich. Da ist in Zukunft das meiste Geld zu holen und da gilt es mit guten Lösungen zu performen und das tut intel aktuell überhaupt nicht. Vor allem da sie sich ja auch gegen AMD und Nvidia zu wehr setzen müssen/wollen. Bei zweiterem bin ich auch mal sehr gespannt wie letztendlich ihre Lösung performt und sie sich in den Bereichen KI etablieren wollen.

Und ja ich weiß, dass sie am meisten Umsatz mit der Clientsparte machen und die mit Sicherheit ein gutes Standbein ist, da ist es im Prinzip aber auch egal ob sie oder AMD 5/10% schneller sind, solange die Lösungen gut sind bzw. effizient (Notebook) verkaufen sie sich auch. Nur ist dort das Wachstumspotenzial ein gänzlich anderes.



Don-71 schrieb:


> Das wird noch interessant und für Intel sehr schwierig und das meine ich ganz ohne Häme.
> Die Orgnisation von Zugriffen bei MCP ist halt nicht wirklich trivial und AMD konnte wesentlich länger üben, hat aber mit ZEN 2 auch ein völlig anderen Ansatz gewählt als Intel, mit dem I/O Die, auch AMDs InF funktioniert wohl anders als das Intel System.



Das Problem von intel ist schlicht und ergreifend, sie wollen immer zu viel auf einmal. AMD hat sich in kleinen Schritten rangetastet und ihr Design Schritt für Schritt verbessert, was hervorragend geklappt hatte und intel geht direkt all in. Sei es mit der Fertigung oder hier mit den CPUs bzw. bei Ponte ist es ja das Selbe. Und da ist einfach immer das Risiko deutlich höher, dass etwas schief geht oder sich verzögert.
Wenn sie noch weitere Verzögerungen haben und dann der Nachfolger von Sapphire Rapids oder im schlimmsten Fall Sapphire Rapids sich mit Zen5 duellieren darf... 256 vs 56 Cores, das wäre das reinste Massaker für intel.
Und da liegt der Hund begraben und ich denke mit dem aktuellen CEO wird es nicht besser, weil er einfach auch zu viel auf einmal möchte, anstatts es mit kleineren Schritten anzugehen.


----------



## PCGH_Torsten (2. August 2022)

Eigentlich ist das genau Gegenteil von dem was du schreibst, der Fall:
- Die Chip-Verbindungstechnik von Sapphire Rapids wird, sowohl zwischen Logik als auch für die HBM-Anbindung, seit 2017 eingesetzt
- Die Fertigungsgröße für Sapphire Rapids ist seit Herbst 2020 in Großserie.
- Die Architektur der Sapphire-Rapids-Kerne wird seit Herbst 2021 verkauft.
- Das gleiche gilt für den Speicher-Controller

Viel kleinere Schritte sind bei Intel eigentlich kaum denkbar. Einzig das Inter-Kern-Mesh als solches (sowie dessen mutmaßliche Verlegung über EMIB) ist neu und durchaus gewagt (wenn es nicht klappt) bis revolutionär (wenn es mal funktioniert). Aber mit weniger als "eine Neuerung" sollte man wirklich nicht antreten. Vor allem nicht, wenn man soweit unten wie Ice Lake SP oder gar dessen Vorgänger startet.

AMD Genoa dagegen...:
- Neuer Speichercontroller
+ Neue Fertigung für selbigen
+ Neue Fertigung für Kerne
+ Neue Architektur
+ Neues Sockeldesign
+ Erweitertes Package/erweiterte Inter-CCX-Kommunikation

Es sind zwar jeweils nicht die größten Sprünge und Fertigung ist ein Problem, um dass sich AMD nicht mehr selbst kümmert. Aber mit Ausnahme von V-Cache ist eigentlich gar nichts des jetzt-doch-Sapphire-Rapids-Konkurrenten erprobt, sondern versucht auf einen Schlag alles zu verbessern.

Das passt auch zur jeweiligen allgemeinen Firmenphilosophie: AMD wird häufig dafür gelobt, dass sie radikal neue Ansätze rausbringen (das Lob gibt es sogar weit häufiger, als das stattfindet ) und Intel dafür gegeißelt (Häufigkeit: dito), dass sie jedes Jahr nur eine Ecke vom Chip verändern und deswegen wesentlich mehr Generationen brauchen, um im gleichen Zeitraum die gleiche Menge an Veränderungen insgesamt zu schaffen.


----------



## Technologie_Texter (2. August 2022)

Das wird für Intel noch ein rechtliches Nachspiel haben!


----------



## belle (4. August 2022)

Der Markt der PC-Selbstbauer mag klein sein, aber mit dem "Zwischensockel" für Core i 10000 und 11000, die keine Kostverächter waren und deren Ära schon wieder endete, hat sich Intel auch keinen Gefallen getan. Gerade vom Core i 9900k auf 10700k hat sich nicht nur wenig, sondern gar nichts getan. Interessant waren vor allem Selbstbau- und Fertig-PCs mit den Preisknallern Core i5 10400(f) / 10500(f) und natürlich die Flaggschiffe, die immerhin ihre 10 Kerne an den Enthusiasten bringen konnten.
Rocket Lake bot dann eigentlich nur PCIe 4.0 und weiter erhöhten Stromverbrauch. Die 2 zusätzlichen Kerne entfallen quasi zugunsten von etwas mehr Singlecore-Performance. Dafür gab es relativ kurz eine ganze Sockel-Generation, aus der man sich hauptsächlich an den 10400F für 129€ erinnert?


----------



## PCGH_Dave (4. August 2022)

belle schrieb:


> Dafür gab es relativ kurz eine ganze Sockel-Generation, aus der man sich hauptsächlich an den 10400F für 129€ erinnert?


Und an den 10900K. Zumindest sehe ich diese CPU als beste Skylake-CPU an, die jemals entwickelt wurde. Was Intel aus dieser Gen herausgeholt hat, repräsentiert ein 10900K. Mit OC ist die CPU auch heute noch ein Brett.


----------



## Adi1 (6. August 2022)

Analysten?
Ich schaue eher auf das Ergebnis meines morgenlichen
Stuhlgangs,
dann weiß ich Bescheid ...


----------

